# What resolution for an 11x14?



## smyth (Jul 27, 2007)

I have an image I was thinking I might want to print as an 11x14. The image I have is 2592x1944 @ 300PPI. Would this look decent printed 11x14?


----------



## grafiks (Jul 27, 2007)

It isn't ideal for printing that size, but shouldn't look too bad.  If it were me, I would increase the size in increments of 10% until it was proper printing size, rather than just increasing the size in one shot.


----------



## sabbath999 (Jul 27, 2007)

As long as the image is clear and sharp to start with, it will look excellent.

I have several 5mp pictures 11x14 and they look fine.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jul 27, 2007)

^^ pretty much.


----------



## Digital Matt (Jul 28, 2007)

smyth said:


> I have an image I was thinking I might want to print as an 11x14. The image I have is 2592x1944 @ 300PPI. Would this look decent printed 11x14?



300 PPI is meaningless.  When it gets printed, the output size will be determined by the pixel resolution of the file divided by the dots per inch setting of the printer.  At 300 DPI, your image would print 8.64 x 6.48, not 14x11.  You can print at a lower DPI (depends on where you are having the image printed on whether this is possible), or you can stretch your image by using bicubic resampling in a program like photoshop.  You'll also have to consider cropping your image as it does not fit the 11x14 aspect ratio.  This is all stuff you should consider before you attempt to print, or you may be disappointed.


----------

